# 3 days post install: egg found



## JD (Aug 18, 2006)

very cool, thanks for posting

and as for posting pictures, if they do not like them then they should not look.

Keep them coming, this is all that is keeping me going since my bees are not here yet


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow! Really neat, thanx!


----------

